# Buckling Shingles



## roofingCorrectness (10 mo ago)

The replacement roof was installed two months ago. Now some shingles along the edge where the roof meets the wall are buckling. These shingles are on top of the flashing. Is it necessary to re-do this part of the roof? The under shingles' part of the flashing has rust, but the on the wall part of the flashing does not have rust. Should the flashing be replaced?
Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Something is going on there for sure, but impossible to say what without removing some shingles and looking. Any reputable roofer should have at least a one year workmanship warranty, call them back out.


----------



## roofingCorrectness (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Something is going on there for sure, but impossible to say what without removing some shingles and looking. Any reputable roofer should have at least a one year workmanship warranty, call them back out.


Thanks for responding.
The roofer has a five year warranty. But he is not returning my calls. The old flashing underneath the shingles is 20+ years old and should have been replaced. But the roofer did not replace it or at least paint it. So I think I should get another roofer to look into this.
Is it possible that when the weather is warmer, the buckled shingles would become flat?
Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I doubt they will lay down, the more I look at your pic the more I think it's the flashing that wasn't nailed down or not nailed enough and is bent that's causing that hump. Does the roofer have a presence on social media? Be the squeaky wheel and if they care about reputation they should come out.


----------



## roofingCorrectness (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> I doubt they will lay down, the more I look at your pic the more I think it's the flashing that wasn't nailed down or not nailed enough and is bent that's causing that hump. Does the roofer have a presence on social media? Be the squeaky wheel and if they care about reputation they should come out.


Thank you, roofermann! I totally agree with you. I think the hump is caused by the flashing. Do you think it is imperative to replace the flashing or it is ok to treat it and paint it?
Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Unless you are in Florida where one piece wall flashing is code, I'd remove the shingles next to the wall, secure the existing flashing tight to the roof deck and then re-install the shingles with step flashing (one per shingle) tucked under the house wrap or siding if that's been installed.


----------



## roofingCorrectness (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Unless you are in Florida where one piece wall flashing is code, I'd remove the shingles next to the wall, secure the existing flashing tight to the roof deck and then re-install the shingles with step flashing (one per shingle) tucked under the house wrap or siding if that's been installed.


Thank you for your suggestion. I may go that route. This is in Louisiana.


----------

